# launderette / Laundry



## Harry Brown (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Could anyone tell me where a self service launderette is near Limassol please?
Can go further if need to but there must be one there surely 
Google hasn't helped me much on this occasion!


Many thanks


----------



## Harry Brown (Mar 1, 2016)

My under-crackers can't take much more of this......


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Turn 'em inside out!

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Or wash them by hand


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Or wash them by hand


I don't think it's got that serious yet!

Pete


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

I gave up wearing 'em nearly twenty years ago.

The savings on soap powder are not to be sniffed at (much like Harry Brown's underwear).


----------



## Harry Brown (Mar 1, 2016)

Veronica said:


> Or wash them by hand


You take that back right now.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

:rofl:


Harry Brown said:


> You take that back right now.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Harry Brown (Mar 1, 2016)

*Desperation*

Well, I managed to get the sheets off the bed and cracked them up into door frame size pieces to get them out of the room. My under garments could now be used as Level 4 Body Armour Plates.
For the love of god, does anyone know where there is a self service launderette please?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Harry Brown said:


> Well, I managed to get the sheets off the bed and cracked them up into door frame size pieces to get them out of the room. My under garments could now be used as Level 4 Body Armour Plates.
> For the love of god, does anyone know where there is a self service launderette please?


I think most people have washing machines these days so no need for launderettes.


----------



## Harry Brown (Mar 1, 2016)

Veronica said:


> I think most people have washing machines these days so no need for launderettes.


Not if you live on a boat


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Harry Brown said:


> Not if you live on a boat


If you live on boat just dip your laundry in the water, give it good swirl round then hang it on the side railings to dry.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> If you live on boat just dip your laundry in the water, give it good swirl round then hang it on the side railings to dry.


No, no,no. Cyprus has clean beach awards. We don't want that kind of pollution swirling around. It'll become an EU no-go zone.

Pete


----------

